# website "is not responding" problem



## gill12 (Oct 13, 2011)

When I'm on various websites, the sites will give me a "is not responding" prompt but will restart after a bit as I'm in the task manager to end the application.
I have a DELL Inspiron 1501 and I started having mult problems that I'm not sure how to correct but this is the most annoying of them all and I can deal with the others and will ask for help with my other problems one at a time so that I don't get confused
Thanks for any help given
G.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi and welcome to TSF have you tried cleaning the browser of cookies temp file etc in ie go to tools top right corner of the page, then internet options and on the general page go to browsing history, and then delete from there you can choose the cookies temp files etc


----------



## ShaneTFletcher (Oct 5, 2011)

If you are using any other browser apart from IE, just reinstall your web browser and you'll be fine.

If you are using IE, you can try what Joeten said, also you can download a program called CCleaner and delete history and not need reg files.
There is another program called Dial a Fix, this will try and fix your IE browser from being a pain.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Do not delete reg files turn that function off, it could make matters worse


----------



## ShaneTFletcher (Oct 5, 2011)

The reg files which ccleaner do not harm any files, this only cleans the computer with missed and unused files. There is however an option to save before deleting reg files.

The reg files may, I say may, play apart in the crashing of a web browser.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Look reg cleaning can remove files required for other processes and that can prove disastrous.No one here recommends the use of reg cleaners as we have spent a lot of time putting thing right when they have been used, if need be you can reset ie to it's original state


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

never use reg cleaners even in ccleaner. There is no need anyway.

cleaning out temp files and deleting cookies usually does the trick if you cant get on websites but be aware that the problem could be the website and nothing to do with your end but if its more than one website then the issue is at your end.


----------

